# Waxing Moon update



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Hey guys, I just got off the phone with Ed and he says to tell everyone Hi!

With all the orders he's got, chopping off his thumb and needing to be closer to family, he's relocating back to MN. He's already got a shop leased there, bigger and better. He's also taken his expert woodworker cousin on board to help get caught up and take on all the new orders he's had to put off. 

Ed's really upbeat and positive about the move and says, "it's just the right thing to do and the right time to do it."

He's been and is going to be too busy to play with us in the pond for a while, since he'll be setting up the new shop and firing up the tools. He told me about a week to ten days until he's completely up to capacity.

I know we all wish him well and look forward to his return to his virtual and familial homes.


----------



## COYOTE JLR (Sep 21, 2009)

Wow. Well, I wish him the best. I've been wondering where he's been. I love all of the work he's done and I genuinely hope to afford a nice humidor from him some day when cash is more abundant. It's great to hear that things are moving along in a positive direction and it's good to hear that he's alright.


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Ed chopped off his thumb!

I assume your not kidding - man that's bad news - I hope he's doing alright.


----------



## jumpmaster (May 31, 2011)

*Re: Waxingmoon update*

Sorry to hear about his misfortune but it appears things are looking brighter. I definitely want one of his humidors one I return.:smoke:


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

ouch! did he chop the whole thing off? I remember seeing a thread where someone chopped off a good chunk of their thumb.. Hope that was him and he didnt lose the whole thing 

heres to a good move/recovery!


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Thanks for the update Donnie....good luck to Ed!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

Zogg said:


> ouch! did he chop the whole thing off? I remember seeing a thread where someone chopped off a good chunk of their thumb.. Hope that was him and he didnt lose the whole thing
> 
> heres to a good move/recovery!


Nooo and that was the thumb in question. It's all closed up now and ready to push beautiful boards again


----------



## FWTX (Feb 9, 2011)

Dam it Don - I had this thumbless hand in my mind!


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

FWTX said:


> Dam it Don - I had this thumbless hand in my mind!


 Sorry to ruin your visual, Ken, but, I mean, it wasn't anything out of Silence of the Lambs, but it was pretty gruesome.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

thanks for update, but I really do not care where he goes or what he does or what he is doing or not doing. 

J


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

Thanks Herf! A little over a year ago, I moved to Charleston to try to make it with a long lost love.... things just didn't work out... 

Veteran.... sorry about your hard feelings, understood you were waiting for a very long time for a $2500 plus humidor prototype that you invested $300 to help offset the costs.... but, you got your money back and there is no need to get snotty in a public forum.


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

Herf N Turf said:


> Nooo and that was the thumb in question. It's all closed up now and ready to push beautiful boards again


WHEW! that's a relief!

just wanted to say ed, you pretty much make my dream humidors, and once i can justify the expense (aka have the money for it lol) i'll be giving you a call XD


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

I had, pretty much a string of bad luck so far this year.... jumping off and doing this full time - is indeed my dream - and this move to MN will get me focused and on track...

I had family issues in MN..nearly lost my Mom.... Cut off the tip of my thumb and have been in a relationship that required more attention than my work would allow.... 

This is my love... and, unfortunately, I had persued what I thought was my love.... and it came back to making humidors or that.... so, off I go folks....

I know things have been dragging on my end.... and there's a lot behind that... but, this will get me on track where I need to be...

Thanks again for all the support.... stay tuned - More to come when I get to MN in 3 days.... (2 days driving and today is shot).... But, the truck is loaded.... I have a shop rented and will be working with my cousin, Jim... who I've known all my life and does excellent stuff in his own right...

Only good things to come...


----------



## sdlaird (Mar 15, 2011)

Good timing, Herf. I just talked with Ed earlier this week. As for the negative post above, that's, well, interesting. I am sure there is a story there that has at least two sides. All I know is that Ed has been nothing but above board with me and always responsive to my e-mails and messages. 

One thing for sure is that this whole cigar world has taught me patience.

Peace!:smoke:


----------



## ckay (May 10, 2010)

No need for this IMO. If this is still a concern, take it to PMs.

Good luck Ed.


----------



## gxyboi (Jun 1, 2010)

Don thank you for the update and it's good to hear that Ed will soon be settled in his new home. 

Ed - Stay safe and hope you have an easy transition to MN. You are the best out there IMO and I would be proud to own and display one of your humidors. Smooth travels brother.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

First I have ever heard of Ed and poor business practices...there are two sides to each story for sure, but Ed isnt the one being a baby in this open forum. Take it outside and stop whining.


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> First I have ever heard of Ed and poor business practices...there are two sides to each story for sure, but Ed isnt the one being a baby in this open forum. Take it outside and stop whining.


Thanks Primetime.... basically, I built that thing 4 times to get it right... and I wasn't going to let crap get out of here... especially with a prototype..

That's all I'm going to say about that....

Thanks again for all the well wishes..... We'll be back 110% before ya know it.


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

primetime76 said:


> First I have ever heard of Ed and poor business practices...there are two sides to each story for sure, but Ed isnt the one being a baby in this open forum. Take it outside and stop whining.


 Why take it outside??? This is a for profit vendor. All comments good and bad, should be stated. You are out of line. If something bad, should not be said, then conversely nothing good should be said about this. 
Or is it , you just want to hear things you deem proper. ???

Do you want to censor books you do not like either. Think about it. So you only want to hear one side of the story?????

Me thinks you are confused on what you say.

J


----------



## veteranvmb (Aug 6, 2009)

WaxingMoon said:


> Thanks Primetime.... basically, I built that thing 4 times to get it right... and I wasn't going to let crap get out of here... especially with a prototype..
> 
> That's all I'm going to say about that....
> 
> Thanks again for all the well wishes..... We'll be back 110% before ya know it.


 So, do I have your permission Ed, to post the timeline, and your emails to me??? They can speak more for yourself then you can..

I am an upstanding person with morals and creeds, thus I have not posted anything about this before, and have not said a thing, other then I dont care where or what you are doing. I have that right.

So just give me an answer, yes or no, and I will respect your private emails.

J


----------



## WaxingMoon (Aug 13, 2009)

veteranvmb said:


> So, do I have your permission Ed, to post the timeline, and your emails to me??? They can speak more for yourself then you can..
> 
> I am an upstanding person with morals and creeds, thus I have not posted anything about this before, and have not said a thing, other then I dont care where or what you are doing. I have that right.
> 
> ...


Don't feel much like debating it... we both have our side of it and we can keep it there..... Nothing else is needed, at least on my part... as we are square.


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

Jerry have heard rave reviews about ed his humis and his business practices...one poor review into going to change my mind on him or his business...rule #1 in business...you can't please all the people all the time. Sounds like you got your $$ back...time to move on.



veteranvmb said:


> So, do I have your permission Ed, to post the timeline, and your emails to me??? They can speak more for yourself then you can..
> 
> I am an upstanding person with morals and creeds, thus I have not posted anything about this before, and have not said a thing, other then I dont care where or what you are doing. I have that right.
> 
> ...


----------



## Herf N Turf (Dec 31, 2008)

This is so wantonly off topic and inapporpriate for this, or any other thread, it's nothing short of incredible. This is precisely the type of thing that should be discussed via PM.

It saddens me to have to close this thread, but it's been completely derailed!

:closed_2:


----------

